# Bad DVD recording



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I used a video grabber software to capture the televised grammy awards ceremony from my television to my computer. I created a video file successfully to my computer. I can play the video file of the grammy broadcast on my computer with excellent video and mediocre sound with some video/audio sync problems within the video but it is playable on my computer and watchable and listenable.

I then transferred the video file to disc using the IMtoo DVD creator software to keep it for my personal use. When I went to play the disc on my DVD player, I could get the video fine but the audio came on with a consistent buzzing sound. The audio plays on my computer from the video file okay with some syncing audio/video problem but at least I can hear the audio and see the video on my computer. 

Now I am completely confused. Why does the audio on this video file play with a constant buzzing sound on my DVD player? Is the grammy broadcast copyrighted where CBS does not allow you to record such a broadcast for personal use? Do I need to use a specific type of audio format setting when I am transferring this video file to disc and could that be the problem? Also, why does the audio/video sync problem occur? Is this because when I am transferring the broadcast from television to computer that software running in the background such as Norton and Carbonite possibly cause this problem or is this a copyright restriction issue that causes the video/audio sync to be out of balance?

I am basically trying to determine whether copyright restrictions exist causing these problems or whether I am not transferring this video file properly from tv to computer and from computer to disc and also that my settings in transferring it to disc using the IMtoo dvd creator software are not correct. Can someone help me with this? If it is a copyright restriction, I don't understand why I would be restricted in recording something off of television for my own personal use. 

This really has me entirely confused. Please offer your help and suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The capture process should create the video file. That file should be playable on the computer with no issues. If there are any issues with that file, there is an underlying problem that needs to be corrected.

Assuming the file that you "successfully created" on the computer is the captured file noted above, you need to investigate what is causing the audio issue. If you created a different file using the captured file, then the software that you used is likely the culprit of the audio issue.

As to your audio issue on the DVD, try using different software. The software that you used either doesn't like the input file type, or it can't handle whatever problem there is with the audio track. Maybe a different program will work better. But don't be surprised if you continue to have trouble. The problem here is very likely with the file that you created, not the broadcast. Some piece of hardware or software in your process is faulty.


----------

